# sore tail bone from leg presses?



## gman10 (Apr 17, 2012)

after yesterdays workout; today I again have a sore tailbone from leg presses......anyone have similar issue?....I keep feet about middle of platform and shoulder-width.......also, feet are straight....thnx


----------



## bjg (Apr 17, 2012)

your hips should be tucked in , your tail bone must not touch or press on the bench...adjust the angle of your back.


----------



## easymoneymike (Apr 17, 2012)

Umm, why is your tailbone sore?  Are you talking about your glutes being sore?   If so, that is fine.  If you go deep and do slow negative reps with a fast positive part of the rep you get more ham and glute involvement coming out of the bottom position.  If its you tailbone that's actually hurting, that makes no sense at all.  Your ass shouldn't be grinding into the pad, your hips and back need to stay planted in the seat to keep from hurting yourself.


----------



## Shillelagh (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ what they said, you need to make sure your're not sliding off the seat, put a towel or something down if your sweating and sliding too much.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you sure there's not another guy sneaking under you before you sit down?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 18, 2012)

This is why your tailbone hurts so much..huh?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> This is why your tailbone hurts so much..huh?



I thought I had put a reference to shallow hal in my post. I went to youtube to get a clip but couldn't find one!  haha


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 18, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> I thought I had put a reference to shallow hal in my post. I went to youtube to get a clip but couldn't find one!  haha



Haha same! I couldnt find a video of it either


----------

